# Procycling Article



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Discusses how Cristiano sees remaining a small private company instead of ramping up production and taking in outside capital.
He regrets not being able to participate in the ProTour but the reality is he cannot afford it. 
Much the same viewpoint as Fausto Pinarello, though Pinarello is much larger. FP said he likes to be able to know everything that is going on and control things the way he wants. No board of directors or shareholders second guessing him or forcing him to go into lines he doesn't want to do.
Not one mention or Doriano in all the article. I can see the family not wanting to talk about him but the writer doesn't either. There's a few paragraphs about company history and mention of Ugo's "three sons" but the name Doriano does not appear. In fact the article is slightly misleading because it has pics of Cristiano's son, and some people might think he is the third son.
I think Doriano was the only son who actually built frames. Cristiano is a bean counter, Danilo is a graphics and design guy.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I haven't read the article, but from reading this, a Bixxis is the bike to get if a _real_ DeRosa is wanted.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Bixxis is the only bike built by a De Rosa. 

Poor Doriano seems to be persona non grata now.


----------

